

Scientists getting ever-closer to developing mind-hacking tech - jilt
http://www.bgr.com/2012/08/31/brain-wave-hacking-technology-research-eeg-headsets/

======
jilt
<http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/08/brainwave-hacking/>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4454121>

